# KAISERSLAUTERN aka K-TOWN / Germany/ my hometown



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

hello everybody,

today i wanna show you some pics of the city i live in since 2006.K-town is located in south-west germany, in the state Rheinland-Pfalz.It has a population of approx. 100.000. The city is known for its soccer team 1.FC Kaiserslautern, the technical university and the car industry (Opel).Rheinland-Pfalz is a big wine area and a paradise for hikers in the "Pfälzer wald" (forest).There's a river called "Lauter" , that's why the city is called Kaiserslautern, but the river has been layed underground long ago.Now enjoy the pictures!

Stifts- church









bank building









Frucht-hall









town hall tower









soccer stadium in the back



























main station


















a VW EOS









the Kaiser - fountain


















the next pics will be of japanese garden, it is the biggest one in Europe


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

scary little town...maybe nicer in summer?


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

a mix of old architecture and modern midrises but the city is nice.
is this where an American base is located?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

yes, it's much more nicer in summer. The Air Base Ramstein is just 15km away from k-town.I'll show some pics of it soon.Also pics of hotter weather.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics....thanks.


----------



## Pennypacker (Mar 23, 2010)

A casualty of the war? The modern buildings look pleasant enough and the historical buildings look great. One of my favourite stadiums as well.


----------



## Malyan (Apr 2, 2011)

Surprisingly, Kaiserslautern really looks nice in your pictures, although I had a much different impression of the city when I was there


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I visited the K-Town area a few years ago when I lived in Italy and did not get around town very much except near the Ramstein Air Base. I regret not taking hardly any photos but I enjoyed looking at the ones posted on this thread. kay:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thanks guys! I was in the "gartenschau" and the japanese garden this week.I took many pictures.When i am at my laptop again, I'll post them. I like k-town, though it seams very small in real life(night life isn't that spectatcular), compared to Heidelberg for example, which seams much more bigger with it's big river and the castle,though it hasn't much more population. The only times k-town seams bigger is when there's a soccer game in the stadium with 49500 seats.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*japanese garden in spring 2008*














































japanese tee house



















the german cops


----------



## kostya (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice pictures. I visited K-town back in 2004 and stayed there for a couple of days.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Is the stadium on the city centre? 

Thanks for the pics


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures. 

I became a Sechz'ger fan back in high school when I attended Gymnasium in Bayern (for those who don't know, probably because die Löwen have fallen on hard times, that's the 1860 München football team!). So naturally, I am also a supporter of 1. FC Kaiserslautern!


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful little modern fountain up there ^^^


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*japanese garden part 2*



Andre_idol said:


> Is the stadium on the city centre?
> 
> Thanks for the pics


You're welcome.

It's near main station on the "betzenberg" hill. A little bit outside city center.

still in japanese garden:
































































fishes in the city center


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*K-town from Humberg - tower*

this is the humberg -tower on top of humberg-hill. From here you can observe hole k-town and even ramstein base










Pfälzer forest










this is k-town :










some kind of school in the front










soccer stadium "Fritz-Walter"










city centre




























Ramstein US Air Base in the back, biggest one in Europe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I have heard about Kaiserslautern and indeed the town looks really very nice, amazing :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Ramstein Air Force Base*

thank you!

Humberg Tower description










Ramstein Air Base near "Landstuhl"





































a ruin of a fortress near k-town



















on the foot print of Indiana Jones


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Max and Moritz Appartements










football everywhere























































lol


----------



## kaul (Jan 4, 2009)

why is it called k-town?


----------



## kato2k8 (May 4, 2008)

Because the 50,000 Americans (soldiers and dependents) that live in the area think "Kaiserslautern" is too much of a mouthful.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

the Frauenhofer Institution



















a buidling for students


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*Technical University / final study work presentation*

the university has almost 10.000 students and is located in the margin of the city, next to the forest










a new institute is being built this year in the entrance of the university





































the cafeteria to the right










student's diplome presentations: a house for "frankfurt am main"









































































japanese garden part 2


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures. The stadium and surrounding area looks very interesting.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new developments and great nature park pics...:cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

thx and happy new year!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*the "Bundesgartenschau" - garden show*

an airplane preparing for landing in ramstein US Air Base
































































theater building, formerly a wool industry


----------



## Filandon (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice pictures, for me it seems like a smaller version of Karlsruhe: the setting, those red stones, a mixture of some old great buildings with new blocks, lots of greenery including an oriental garden, a good university...


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice shots of a nice city.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

@Filandon: yes, it's not that big, it even hasn't a tram in the city,just busses.It is quite familiar and the biggest magnet is the soccer stadium during games.

panorama from top of garden show


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank you for all those nice photos of Kaiserslautern


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

you're welcome!


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

kaul said:


> why is it called k-town?


otherwise people would easily confuse it with Kuala Lumpur (KL)


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

lol that one was good :lol: KL the metropolis of west germany 

new pics:

from humberg-tower




























the wild life park in the forest at the city margins





































back to garden show




























the entrance plaza


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*spring time in k-town*














































Stift-plaza



















Stift.church



















central cinema on the left


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful, lovely photos...kay:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*old town*


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*city park*

soccer fan shop , posters 










city park


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

i also took a nice video from top of a hill with great view over the whole city,enjoy!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

around city park are some really nice traditional buildings




































































































town hall tower


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

next to *"Kaiser-fountain"* , old city





































*entrance to the pedestrian precinct with "Stift"-church in the back*










another richly covered building , next to city-park


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Is Kaiserlautern 'newer' than the typical small German city?


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

well, as i wasn't born in this province i don't exactly know.A lot of cities in southern germany have a very long existence.The village for example i am from is over 1200 years old.If you check wikipedia it is meantioned that there were people living in this region of Kaiserslautern already thousands of years before jesus christ and in the 12th century the name "Lautern" was used the first time. So the city with its name has a tradition of at least 900-1000 years. Compared to Heidelberg,it has a quite similar history,HEIDELBERG , approx. 80 kilometres to the east of k-town, was founded roughly 800 years ago and occupies the oldest university in germany , founded in 1385! i hope i could have helped you  greets

btw. the capital BERLIN was also founded in the 13th century!


----------



## Xorcist (Jun 18, 2006)

the man from k-town said:


> btw. the capital BERLIN was also founded in the 13th century!


that´s true, Berlin is not that old, but first settlements are dated back to the 6th century...anyway, the oldest part of Berlin, the district of Spandau is first mentioned in 1197...

(btw my hometown, oldest town in the state Baden-Württemberg, was founded in AD 73 as a roman municipium :lol: )


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*City Center*

Today i would like to show you some nice corners around the city center of my hometown.

*View to the West with marie-church, approx. 100m tall*










*one of the entrances to pedestrian precinct*



















*town hall to the right and secondary school on the left*



















*fruit-hall and soldier-monument*










*Schiller-street*



















*The Pfalz-Theater and Gallery*










*beginning of old-city-district*










*one of the main-streets*










*bank-building*










*view back to fruit hall and town hall*










*some traditonal-styled houses*


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Quite nice. I suggest to get rid of that BRD-concrete-trash asap! Yet there is hope...


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

*northern k-town*



















Sparkasse Bank Building in the back




























Richard_Wagner Street, straight to main station










hummer jeep of one of the many american residents



















the MAX AND MORITZ residential buildings, named after a famous fairy tale



















emperor's fountain (emperor Barbarossa)


----------



## X-K-Town-Guy (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow thanks for all the photos of K-Town, awesome. I was stationed there back in 1982, it is an absolute beautifull place and wish I could go back. Specially after seeing your pics, really takes me back. I remember the park well, lived close to it actually, from what I can remember


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

So much beauty in Kaiserslautern...I didn't expect that! I visited K'lautern 10 years ago and I had it much worse in memory than on your photos!
Thanks for your nice photos!


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

@x-k-town-guy: that's nice. I hope you enjoyed my pics of your former stay and could remember back a bit! Btw. was it like today the city center and city park in 1982? I would be happy if you could post some pics of your time .

@Dr. Seltsam. Yes there are a few really nice corners, if you search a bit you'll find some.But you must search for the positive things,cause there are quite many ugly and bad ones, too many


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

pedestrian precinct old town district














































post building



















an old mustang!?


----------



## Civil Eng (Aug 19, 2010)

Saludos. Vivia una vez en Kaiserslautern hace casi 30 años cuando era militar y las fotos y video me hacen recordar con mucho gusto mi tiempo ahi. Vamos FCK! Tschuss.


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

That's cool. And i lived in spain half a year for studies


----------

